# Focusrite 3rd gen



## Manaberry (Jul 3, 2019)

Hi there. 

I was wondering if anyone has already tried the new gen of Focusrite Audio Interface? Especially on the latency, stability and I/O.

https://focusrite.com/scarlett

I'm thinking to upgrade to the 18i20. My 2nd Gen 2i2 is struggling a bit and I need more outputs. I aimed Apollo x6 first, but it's very expensive.


----------



## J-M (Jul 3, 2019)

Manaberry said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has already tried the new gen of Focusrite Audio Interface? Especially on the latency, stability and I/O.
> 
> ...



I'm almost in the same situation as you, not happy with the drivers on my 1st Gen 2i4 (and I need more I/Os), been looking at RME 802. According the Gearsluz, the latency is pretty much the same as it is with the 2nd gen and Clarett USB... (link:https://www.gearslutz.com/board/new...e-launches-3rd-generation-scarlett-range.html)


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 3, 2019)

With (2) Home Studio Desktop Win10 Pro PC DAW(s), and almost no Mic recording, RME cost is very tough, albeit top choice. Saffire Pro 14(s) have been solid for years, but will upgrade to USB with new hardware updates. Two new Gen 3 Scarlett 4i4(s) will cost less than (1) RME Babyface Pro.
Even (2) Clarett 2Pre would be only few $$ more. Really need more solid reasons to move away from Focusrite. 
OTH …… a major RME Promo would turn head(s).


----------



## J-M (Jul 3, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> With (2) Home Studio Desktop Win10 Pro PC DAW(s), and almost no Mic recording, RME cost is very tough, albeit top choice. Saffire Pro 14(s) have been solid for years, but will upgrade to USB with new hardware updates. Two new Gen 3 Scarlett 4i4(s) will cost less than (1) RME Babyface Pro.
> Even (2) Clarett 2Pre would be only few $$ more. Really need more solid reasons to move away from Focusrite.
> OTH …… a major RME Promo would turn head(s).



Absolutely, Focusrite's quality/price ratio is excellent. If one just needs a simple interface with a few I/Os I'd highly recommend it. That, however, isn't my situation anymore, so I might as well get the top choice.


----------



## kitekrazy (Jul 3, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> With (2) Home Studio Desktop Win10 Pro PC DAW(s), and almost no Mic recording, RME cost is very tough, albeit top choice. Saffire Pro 14(s) have been solid for years, but will upgrade to USB with new hardware updates. Two new Gen 3 Scarlett 4i4(s) will cost less than (1) RME Babyface Pro.
> Even (2) Clarett 2Pre would be only few $$ more. Really need more solid reasons to move away from Focusrite.
> OTH …… a major RME Promo would turn head(s).



With RME there are hardly no doorstops. Only lack of PCI slots keep the Hammerfalls from running. I wish I could afford an RME.


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 3, 2019)

kitekrazy said:


> With RME there are hardly no doorstops. Only lack of PCI slots keep the Hammerfalls from running. I wish I could afford an RME.



The discussion re. USB power raises question and just got off tele with Focusrite US Support. Apparently there is no external power adapter for 4i4 so USB Buss specs apply. Could not find that spec and am now holding off until I can search more on this topic. Grrrrrr ….. seems this would be a basic spec to publish, but maybe I overlooked.


----------



## jbuhler (Jul 3, 2019)

The lack of an on/off switch causes issues with my set up (wake from sleep problems) and the new version also seems not to have an on/off switch. The Clarett does have the on/off.


----------



## AllanH (Jul 4, 2019)

Have all the 3rd gen been released? I can only find the 2i2. Maybe a few more days.


----------



## AllanH (Jul 4, 2019)

Just found this:
https://www.musictech.net/reviews/studio-recording-gear/focusrite-scarlett-3rd-gen/


----------



## HeliaVox (Jul 4, 2019)

The 8i6 and up have on off switches.


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 4, 2019)

Seems 8i6 is priced same as 4i4 ($299.99) ? If this holds, will order as soon as Amazon has one with 'Prime' (free shipping). Will not be surprised if things change over next month or so …..


----------



## AllanH (Jul 4, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> Seems 8i6 is priced same as 4i4 ($299.99) ? If this holds, will order as soon as Amazon has one with 'Prime' (free shipping). Will not be surprised if things change over next month or so …..


That's exactly what I'm looking at, as well.


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 4, 2019)

Also looking hard at Focusrite 'official' _refurb_ Clarett 2Pre for $320. Out of stock right now, but signed for e-mail notification when back in stock.


----------



## jbuhler (Jul 4, 2019)

HeliaVox said:


> The 8i6 and up have on off switches.


Good to know.


----------



## chrisphan (Jul 4, 2019)

Should I be worried about them cutting support for my gen 1 now that gen 3 is out?


----------



## HeliaVox (Jul 5, 2019)

I’m not counting on upgraded support. I’ve started saving for the Gen3.


----------



## J-M (Jul 5, 2019)

chrisphan said:


> Should I be worried about them cutting support for my gen 1 now that gen 3 is out?



The latest drivers for 1st gen were released when Gen 2 came out, so I wouldn't count on it (I'd love to be wrong though!). Haven't had any problems with them though...


----------



## estolad (Jul 6, 2019)

They recently released version 1.10 drivers for the 1st generation. It's been in beta for years.


----------

